# Alternative stropping materials?



## wildbill (Feb 27, 2015)

Not sure if this was the right place to post, but here goes. I kind of have a thing for knives, but I really love carbon steel, not much use for stainless. Going with either material, I want my knife to have an extremely sharp edge. I have been using some old belts and different compounds , trying to find the right combination to fill my needs, and I've even used cardboard and have had decent results. But I would like to hear what everyone else uses, what results they have, and would love suggestions. Thanks!


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

Welcome to the forum&#8230;

You could go old school... US Cavalry has its fine points!
http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f84/razor-strop-21995/

On the other hand there are many nice up to date razor strops, just search the net.

For knives I use an old lanskey sharpening system and finish with 100 strokes on an old leather belt.

Sharpening is an art. You can buy high tech gear or use an old Arkansaw stone and a piece of leather. The results are the same! It all depends on your dedication, observation and skill. 

The basics of sharpening carbon steel are time tested and true. You can improvise from time to time but those results are known.


----------



## bbrider (Sep 27, 2013)

Using a straight razor to shave, an edge is a must. I use a strop (canvas and leather) from STRAIGHT RAZOR DESIGNS. I also use their .05 micron chromium oxide spray on the back side of the canvas. I use this to put the finishing touch on my carbon steel knives, as well.


----------



## 40isthenew45 (Jul 29, 2014)

For a low cost and effective solution, go to your local big box lumber store and get a large size paint stir stick, apply a very light coating of your car polish of choice.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

This isn't my video, but it's what I practice:


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Hmmmm...

From the same guy.

I'll have to buy some and try it for fun!


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

I have used Emory cloth with the same results, with the edge being scalpel sharp.


----------

